# Elon Musk Reports Tesla Now In the Black



## nicklogan (Feb 4, 2010)

News Bot said:


> Elon Musk tweets on December 3, 2012 that 'Tesla was narrowly cash flow positive last week. Continued improvement expected through year end.'
> 
> More...


John Peterson must be gritting his teeth ... :>)


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

... and all without government assistance. Well, they are trying to dip into the government well now - we will see if this changes them from sensible to silly like everyone else.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> ... and all without government assistance.


A $500 million loan from the government doesn't count?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Coming, as it does, after the company had already proved their capabilities and their business model, no. While they may have taken a government loan because the interest rate was lower, they could easily have secured alternate financing.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

PhantomPholly said:


> they could easily have secured alternate financing.


But they didn't. They're a govt trust baby as much as anyone, just a slightly more successful one to date. And don't forget the $7500 for every car sold, that's nearly 10% of all Tesla's revenue.


----------

